# To Show or Not to Show that is the question!



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

very cute. I don't know a thing about what makes a show dog--some of my friends who so say it is a beauty contest and if you spend enough time and money you can get your dog a championship as long as he or she is in the standard


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

The first step to me would be checking with your breeder to find out about Bentley's registration (is it open or limited?) and see how they feel about you entering him in conformation shows.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd say the pedigree at this point is irrelevant. You're looking at a great-grandfather and great great great grandfather. This far down the line there are way too many things that have detoured from those original genes.

That doesn't mean he's not showable, it's just the fact that those dogs are way back in the pedigree doesn't have a lot of weight in the final decision. You need to find someone familiar with the breed to evaluate him.

And really, even if your dog was a son or grandson of those dogs, it still doesn't mean he should necessarily be shown. Not every dog from a litter comes out equal conformational quality.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I totally agree with Jodie, those dogs are so far back in the pedigree they probably don't have much influence, there are literally thousands of dogs with those dogs in the pedigree.
BUT that doesn't mean he's not worthy of showing. You need to talk to the breeder, or other good breeders, and have him evaluated.
In any case, you can't show until he's 6 months old, so there's no hurry. A lot of dogs really can't or shouldn't be shown until they're mature at 2 years old or older, so you really don't need to decide now.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Why are you asking? Do you think you want to get involved in showing dogs or competing in obedience? As others have said, what's in his pedigree that far back isn't likely going to have a heavy influence. No matter how good, pedigree alone isn't a reason to show.

I think a more important question is whether or not you want to show him and if you do, if you're in a position to responsibly handle the details that come with showing -- like living with an intact dog, etc.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Showing in obedience, rally or agility can be a ton of fun and the pedigree doesn't really matter if you just want to enjoy a great sport for fun.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd be more interested to know if his parents and immediate grandparents listed in k9data have achieved their championship or CCA. If not, there may be a chance that your pup won't grow to meet the standard. He could be too large or too small. There have been too many generations between Bentley and Hobo and the other well known dogs for them to be of note...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Hmmm...why decide now? Most people these days don't fix their boys until they are 18-24 months old. Enjoy his puppyhood, talk to your breeder, think about it--and then when he is older you can make a decision based on how he turns out. JMO.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

There is no hurry.....
But there are lots of things you can do now that, if you decided to show him, will make his life easier...and if you decide he wont be shown will still make is life easier!

You can start getting him used to:
being groomed on a table....
getting him used to a high velocity dryer
Getting him used to hearing scissors near his ears and face
being handled/stroked all over (including his teeth, feet, testicles etc...)
teaching him to stand/stay
socializing him etc...
taking him to handling classes


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone... Im definitely going to do hunt and field with him. The breeder thinks he could have potential to show and has a limited but told me they are willing to pull the limited in a couple years if i decide to breed him. My aunt is very involved with Golden Retriever showing as her friend got best Bitch at nationals this year. I am not going to nueter him until he is atleast a year and i can see how many titles or potential he has for titles. So im planning on having an intact dog so im not to worried about that. Thanks again everyone for your response i think ill hold of a year or so to show him in Conformation if he does fit in the standard and i get all the grooming practice


----------



## jtom (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree, getting him used to all the grooming is a must. Finding a good honest mentor would also help. IMO that should be the breeder of this puppy. However if he/she is not active in conformation that would not be the person to go to.

Find a good handling class go at least once a week, enter him in a show and see how it goes. 

The most important part of this is to have fun with your dog and you can do that in so many ways.

Good luck to you


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi, BetterThanYourBentley, just have to say your pup is adorable. This is completely off topic, but my pup is related to yours. My Graham is a Chien d'Or golden and has the same grandpop. Small world. Your breeder has the sister to my Graham. Her name is Charli.


----------

